# Prettiest horse contest!



## Icrazyaboutu

First of all we need entries! Post your pics of your horses and remember this all JUST FOR FUN!

I'll start! First two are of my 18hh, six year old, PMU baby: Dozer
The last is my 12.3hh, sixteen year old, mixed pony: Bart


----------



## racer179

well here is a couple of one of my horses' lol


----------



## masatisan

Caleb:


----------



## jody111

Icrazyabout you your horse is LUSH!!!

okay Ill post some of my baby prada:


----------



## 3neighs

Here is my pretty girl, Stella:


----------



## jadeewood

15.hh Coloured mare, 6 years old. 

















Lilly, chestnut 2 month old filly.

























Rita, 13 year old light bay mare.

















Ferdi, 21 year old dark bay gelding(sadly died of a stroke)

















Brandy, 16 year old chesnut gelding.










Hope you like them


----------



## Icrazyaboutu

K the pics are great! We will start the voting tommorrow so all the last minute entries need to post their pictures!


----------



## Sunny06

Sunny:


----------



## happygoose123

here are my 3 gorgeouses 

Chucky 14.3hh 10yo paint gelding

















Banjo 15.1hh 24yo quarter horse cross stock horse gelding

















Pennellipi 14.2hh 5yo thoroughbred mare


----------



## Icrazyaboutu

K keep the pictures coming! Voting starts in about 3 hours


----------



## Sunny06

2 more 

Gunsmoke: Fluffy mane.









Simon:


----------



## ClassicalRomantic

My pretty girl Classy


----------



## Semperfiwife

Here's my pretty girl Gracie. She's a haflinger cross


----------



## Sunny06

Has it been 2 hours yet???


----------



## QHChik

he is the prettiest guy that I know... my Max man


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

My beautiful girl Sandie


----------



## tempest

Here's Razz, sorry about the sweat spot, but she just got done being worked.


----------



## Sunny06

This is going to be a hard thing to judge!


----------



## tempest

Semperfiwife said:


> Here's my pretty girl Gracie. She's a haflinger cross


Razz does that, except, she hides behind horses and looks shy.


----------



## Icrazyaboutu

Sorry I couldn't get on the computer. We have too many entries to set up a poll so.... post the name of the three top horses.


----------



## Twilight Arabians

i hope im not to late.


----------



## I Heart Hershey

I think I'm too late, so I'll vote for the halfinger, Gracie


----------



## jody111

OKay you wanted the top 3 for votes

jody111 with prada (have too )
Icrazyaboutu with dozer
Hoofprints in the sand - Sandie (always wanted a horse a bigger version of a horse like this)

Ohhh man thats hard.... they are all so cute.....

Can I also do (please)

I really like Sunnys simon and also Gracie (the halflinger hiding in the grass too)


----------



## Semperfiwife

Here's my top 3: 
Twilight Arabian's horse
Hoofprints in the sand's Sandie
Jadewood's colored mare

and as much as I'd like to say my little Gracie is hidding in the grass, being cute, she's not. She's eating and grabbing fast before she had to go in. She's such a little pigglet!


----------



## ohsnapINDIA

Whoops, never mind, guess I was too late!


----------



## jadeewood

i vote for, 
jadeewood, coloured mare (cos i do think she is pretty.)
horseprints in the sand, sandy
sunnyd - simon 

good luck to all, whens the poll sartung ?


----------



## KatiesMom38

Here are my faves...
1) Gracie
2) Dozer
3) Lilly the filly
You are all very lucky to own such lovely horses!


----------



## jadeewood

thanks katiesmom38, when i sore your comment it made my day.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

They are ALL so gorgeous!!!  It's SO hard to pick only 3!!! But, after much consideration, here are my top 3 votes:

Racer's horse
Jadeewood's horse
Gracie the palomino (I LOVE palominos!!!)


And thanks for the votes for Sandie guys!


----------



## APHA MOMMA

#1 QHChik's "Max" --Who I would love to say is absolutely AMAZING looking!!
#2 Jadeewood's "Coloured Mare"
#3 Semperfiwife's "Gracie"

Good luck y'all.


----------



## Semperfiwife

Well if I would have know everyone else was going to vote for their own horse I would have voted for mine. I know I'm probably a little partial, but I think she's the prettiest horse on the planet :wink:


----------



## jody111

Semperfiwife said:


> Well if I would have know everyone else was going to vote for their own horse I would have voted for mine. I know I'm probably a little partial, but I think she's the prettiest horse on the planet :wink:


 
how can you not vote for your horse shes so cute


----------



## Icrazyaboutu

Hoofprints in the Sand said:


> They are ALL so gorgeous!!!  It's SO hard to pick only 3!!! But, after much consideration, here are my top 3 votes:
> 
> Racer's horse
> Jadeewood's horse
> Gracie the palomino (I LOVE palominos!!!)
> 
> 
> And thanks for the votes for Sandie guys!


 Which one of Jadewood's horses?


----------



## Icrazyaboutu

Current votes add up to...

1st- Gracie with 5 votes
2nd- Sandie AND Colured Mare with 3 votes
3rd- Dozer AND Simon with 2 votes
4th- Prada AND Twilight Arabs horse AND Lily AND Racer's mare AND Max with one vote
5th- the rest of the horses with 0 votes. (Just because your horse didn't get any votes doesn't mean they aren't beautiful!)

Please remember to vote for your three favorites!!!!


----------



## Snapple122

Snapple!!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Icrazyaboutu said:


> Which one of Jadewood's horses?


Oh sorry, I didn't specify did I?!  "Coulored Mare" -LOVE her face!!


----------



## jadeewood

hoofprintinthesand, thanks very much she is so adorable.


----------



## Snapple122

oh sorry.. was I too late? I didn't read the rest of the thread before I posted.. just the first page.


----------



## Icrazyaboutu

Current votes add up to...

1st- Gracie with 5 votes
2nd-Colured Mare with 4 votes
3rd- Sandie with 3 votes
4th- Dozer AND Simon with 2 votes
5th- Prada AND Twilight Arabs horse AND Lily AND Racer's mare AND Max with one vote
6th- the rest of the horses with 0 votes. (Just because your horse didn't get any votes doesn't mean they aren't beautiful!)

Please remember to vote for your three favorites!!!!


----------



## Icrazyaboutu

Snapple122 said:


> oh sorry.. was I too late? I didn't read the rest of the thread before I posted.. just the first page.


Sorry you are too late. But don't forget to vote!


----------



## Vidaloco

Pretty Saro


----------



## Icrazyaboutu

Vidaloco said:


> Pretty Saro


Sorry you are too late.


----------



## Vidaloco

Oops I didn't realize it was over :-oops:


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Saro is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Vidaloco

Hoofprints in the Sand said:


> Saro is gorgeous!!!


Thanks  She gets called Little Surfer Girl a lot


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

What breed/color is she?? She's so unique, beautiful horse!!


----------



## Vidaloco

She is a Rocky mountain horse. The color with that registry is called chocolate flaxen. In any other world I think she would be called a dark palomino although her mane is more of a silver/blond than the gold/blond of that breed. 
You have the buckskin right? They are just negatives of each other. Yours is light body dark points, she is the other way around :lol:


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

How cool!! She is absolutely breathtaking - I want to steal her!!  Yes, I have a buckskin...and my 2 fave colors are buckskin and palomino....but I think yours just shot to the top of the list!!


----------



## anna13

I vote Gracie!


----------



## Icrazyaboutu

Last call for votes!!! I will post results before tonight!


----------



## Icrazyaboutu

RESULTS!!! No more voting!!!

1st place goes to.... Semperfiwife's mare Gracie!!!

2nd place goes to... Jadeewood's Colured mare!!!

3rd place goes to... Hoofprints in the sand's Sandie!!!

Congrats to everyone! Your horses are all so beautiful!!!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

YAY third!!!!  Thanks everyone! And Sandie says thank you as well...
KISSES!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Semperfiwife

My first contest and I get 1st place wow...well, Gracie gets first place. She is so beautiful! Everyday I go out to see her and can't believe this wonderful girl chose me. She's at training right now, but I'll be sure and tell her she's the prettiest horse around next time I see her. 
Thanks Everyone!!!


----------



## jadeewood

awww thanks for my 2nd i told apache my mare and she was really happy.


----------

